# Something new i see



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2008)

i see private messages window, upper right of the page has changed........

nice..........last vistited date is new also.........


----------



## richtee (Sep 21, 2008)

I see you got new glasses  hehehe...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2008)

well its NEW to me.......even if its been a day or two since the change......lol


----------



## vlap (Sep 21, 2008)

Something changed?


----------



## richtee (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm NOT gonna say a THING. More.  ;{)


----------



## flash (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Must have been something in the Sauce


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 21, 2008)

Steve must have hit the "maximized" icon in the corner of his desktop by accident...LOL!!


----------



## daboys (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, when ya start hittin the sauce at 5:30 AM, I guess things could look different.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

I with you all'z!  I thought its always been there.  I ain't on no sauce.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Theres a maximize button in the corner too! Is that new?


----------

